# New shop table saw?



## egilson1 (Dec 28, 2014)

A "new" safety feature for your table saw.


----------



## Amiers (Dec 28, 2014)

Is that something that all off the shelf table saws are going to have now or is it an aftermarket feature one will have to install? Also does it work with all table saws or just a few?


----------



## microstar (Dec 28, 2014)

It's a patented feature of SawStop table saws. See sawstop.com and the incredible video of the feature in action. A local community theatre just bought one and it's a very well-made saw in addiiton to the sawstop feature. Not cheap, but if you are working with volunteers or students, it's worth the price of the first insurance claim.


----------



## petercav17 (Dec 29, 2014)

microstar said:


> It's a patented feature of SawStop table saws. See sawstop.com and the incredible video of the feature in action. A local community theatre just bought one and it's a very well-made saw in addiiton to the sawstop feature. Not cheap, but if you are working with volunteers or students, it's worth the price of the first insurance claim.



Yeah these things are great. Our scene shops have 3. They're really accurate and well made saws, safety feature is icing on the cake. The only problem I've ever encountered is sawdust getting stuck in the sensors. Just be careful of running any repurposed wood through, you might set it off with a staple.


----------



## Amiers (Dec 29, 2014)

So I showed this to a few friends and they were taken back but they all said the same thing. How does a hot dog have an electrical signal to break the saws "field" and enable the brake?


----------



## MNicolai (Dec 29, 2014)

I've seen this in use. It works really well, and I know at least one person who has this safety mechanism to thank for avoiding a visit to the ER or at least to the first aid kit. Little costly because you have to replace the blade and brake mechanism after it's been activated, but that's nothing compared to the cost of reattaching a finger.

Not a new technology. It's been on the market for several years, but because of how it's highly patented, no other tool manufacturers seem to be interested in licensing the brake mechanism for use in their own products.


Amiers said:


> So I showed this to a few friends and they were taken back but they all said the same thing. How does a hot dog have an electrical signal to break the saws "field" and enable the brake?



Explained pretty well how it works here.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Dec 29, 2014)

And they just came out with a contractor saw!


----------



## robartsd (Dec 29, 2014)

I beleive the shop at my college (Cal Poly, College of Architecture and Environmental Design) got this type of table saw in 2006-7. IIRC one of my classmates accidentally triggered the brake with vasoline used for a plaster mold break - so yeah, be sure that you only cut "clean" materials.


----------



## AudJ (Dec 29, 2014)

We have had one in our shop for 5 years. Wasn't there for the demo, but I heard the sales rep actually touched the side of the spinning blade with his finger to demonstrate. Not a scratch. Amazing sales pitch.


----------



## microstar (Dec 29, 2014)

The salesman must have been willing to sacrifice the $69 brake cartridge and the saw blade to make the sale!


----------



## techieman33 (Dec 29, 2014)

microstar said:


> The salesman must have been willing to sacrifice the $69 brake cartridge and the saw blade to make the sale!



I'm sure they do it all the time, when your selling a $3k saw a demo that probably costs them under $75 total isn't a big deal.


----------



## MNicolai (Dec 29, 2014)

techieman33 said:


> I'm sure they do it all the time, when your selling a $3k saw a demo that probably costs them under $75 total isn't a big deal.



They also only have to pay their manufacturing cost on the blade and cartridge, not retail value.


----------



## Dionysus (Dec 29, 2014)

I think thats a great safety, too bad it will cost a lot. But great for schools!


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Dec 30, 2014)

I set off a Sawstop once, with my tape measure, naturally. Things are scary amazing how fast they act!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## LavaASU (Dec 30, 2014)

MNicolai said:


> They also only have to pay their manufacturing cost on the blade and cartridge, not retail value.



They do it ALL THE TIME in demos. They did it a bunch of times at a university safety expo a couple of years ago.


----------



## DuckJordan (Dec 30, 2014)

The cost to manufacture those stops and the blades they use are cheep expect $10 blades, and the part itself costs $10 to make. They are working in bulk so $20 bucks is cheaper than buying a perspective client a meal...


----------



## venuetech (Dec 30, 2014)

techieman33 said:


> I'm sure they do it all the time, when your selling a $3k saw a demo that probably costs them under $75 total isn't a big deal.


It's a tax write off for them.


----------



## gafftaper (Dec 30, 2014)

I had one at my previous position. The impressive thing is that it isn't just a great safety device, it's also a REALLY high quality table saw. I would choose a Sawstop without the safety device over a similar saw from companies like Jet or Powermatic any day. It's just a really nicely built machine. The story I was told about 7 years ago when I bought one at my previous theater gig was that they went to the premium saw companies and tried to license them the safety device. The other companies turned them down, so Sawstop said, "Fine we'll make our own saw and we'll make it just as good as yours." I've seen one myself while on a backstage tour of a Cirque show and rumor is Mickey Mouse like's them too. They are a serious tool and not just a safety device that schools should buy. Rumor had it a few years ago that they were working on developing a band saw with a similar stopping mechanism.


Amiers said:


> So I showed this to a few friends and they were taken back but they all said the same thing. How does a hot dog have an electrical signal to break the saws "field" and enable the brake?


 The saw puts out a very low current through the blade and monitors the level of that current. When anything conductive touches the blade, it senses the slight drop in electricity, stops the blade, and plunges it below the surface of the table.

You can quickly and easily temporarily deactivate the safety feature so if you have some wet wood or wood with staples in it, you can just turn off the safety device.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Dec 30, 2014)

They really are a beautiful machine and Id love to replace the Delta I use daily with one. Just gotta keep asking....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## DuckJordan (Dec 30, 2014)

+1 on great saws my school just before I left got 3 and the were better than our 4 year old craftsman's our shop teacher was a contractor in the summer and said if he did less house building and had a shop he'd get one personally.

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Dec 30, 2014)

http://www.sawstop.com/jobsite


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## DuckJordan (Dec 30, 2014)

I'll have to show him that too bad we've got to wait til march

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## josh88 (Dec 31, 2014)

I saw these first on discovery's time warp show maybe... 5 years ago? Time warp was a fun show, but here's the segment they did back then. Pretty neat to see it all slowed down.




Via tapatalk


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Dec 31, 2014)

I think its a great product but strongly resent and protest the Owners of the IP trying to have regulation pass that requires all saws be be equipped with this technology.


----------



## bobgaggle (Dec 31, 2014)

I agree, I'm sure its been discussed before but accidents are prevented by the user first and foremost. I've done 6 years in various shops with regular saws and no incidents because of good safety practices


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Dec 31, 2014)

Well, I'm almost 63, and the only tool I've tangled with or anyone on my watch has been a chisel and maybe a matte knife. I guess I don't respect hand tools like I do power tools. And embarrassed to say I've never had the guard on my personal table saw - but I don't let anyone else use it.

The warning in Fine Homebuilding is pretty good.

"Homebuilding is inherently dangerous. From accidents with power tools to falls from ladders, scaffolds, and roofs, builders risk serious injury and even death. We try to promote safe work habits through our articles. But what is safe for one person under certain circumstances may not be safe for you under different circumstances. So don't try anything you learn about here (or elsewhere) unless you're certain it is safe for you. Please be careful."


----------



## robartsd (Jan 2, 2015)

BillConnerASTC said:


> I think its a great product but strongly resent and protest the Owners of the IP trying to have regulation pass that requires all saws be be equipped with this technology.


It's certainly a feature that I think should be able to be specified for a government built project (in spite of just one availible manufacturer), but I think regulation requiring it would be going to far.


----------



## Les (Jan 2, 2015)

BillConnerASTC said:


> I think its a great product but strongly resent and protest the Owners of the IP trying to have regulation pass that requires all saws be be equipped with this technology.



I agree. Definitely a conflict of interest (and potential monopoly). I don't even see a practical way to integrate this in to many tools like circular saws. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## techieman33 (Mar 17, 2015)

Looks like saw stop is finally getting some competition. Bosch is going to be entering that market soon.

http://toolguyd.com/bosch-reaxx-table-saw/


----------



## rsmentele (Mar 18, 2015)

And apparently Bosch's design won't damage the blade!....


----------



## TheaterEd (Mar 18, 2015)

Let's just see if one comes out before my end of the year money goes away... Getting really sick of having to borrow the wood shop's table saw.


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Mar 18, 2015)

http://www.streetinsider.com/Press+...+Level,+and+Saves+the+Blade+Too/10384122.html

and an image

http://www2.marketwire.com/mw/frame_mw?attachid=2786303

Might get it in this year Ed!

PS: and a you tube!


----------



## TheaterEd (Mar 18, 2015)

Fall of 2015 

Money is gone at the end of the school year, and my dear governor is making it look like I won't see any next year. Finger crossed.


----------



## epimetheus (Mar 18, 2015)

Finally, some sawstop competition! I love the Sawstop fit and finish, but dislike the price and the tactics the creator used originally. Hopefully this will bring more safety to the market without impacting capabilities.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Mar 18, 2015)

It's a good thing Bosch put this on a folding contractor saw first, as those are the kind I'm most wary of.


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Mar 18, 2015)

Y'all could take some lessons from the dude in the video on proper contractor swagger I think.


----------



## TheaterEd (Mar 18, 2015)

BillConnerASTC said:


> Y'all could take some lessons from the dude in the video on proper contractor swagger I think.


Unfortunately, they have removed it......


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Mar 18, 2015)

TheaterEd said:


> Unfortunately, they have removed it......





does this work? does for me and still on youtube and on bosch site.


----------



## TheaterEd (Mar 19, 2015)

BillConnerASTC said:


> does this work? does for me and still on youtube and on bosch site.



Yes it does. The must have taken it down and reposted it. Weird.


----------



## garlicfingers (Mar 20, 2015)

These are great. You will need to know how to bypass the safety stop in order to use some foams, Green or wet wood can set it off as well as some Black paint. I believe black Super Sat will set it off, I believe it's the graphite?


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Mar 20, 2015)

garlicfingers said:


> These are great. You will need to know how to bypass the safety stop in order to use some foams, Green or wet wood can set it off as well as some Black paint. I believe black Super Sat will set it off, I believe it's the graphite?


Sawstop, Bosch, or both?


----------

